# Daily transportation Cost dubai-ahbudabi



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi there,,
is one there that give rough estimate for the transportation cost between Dubai-abudabi in daily basis for work using my own car..
thinking living in dubai (cheaper rent) and commute to work in abudai (khalifa univ.)
any idea... please
appreciated..
Dylan


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

it depends on your car
my car is 1.8 L and it costs from Gardens to Abu Dhabi almost 25 Dhs for the fuel going and comming back

i hope it is what you r looking for


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> it depends on your car
> my car is 1.8 L and it costs from Gardens to Abu Dhabi almost 25 Dhs for the fuel going and comming back
> 
> i hope it is what you r looking for


Thank you eyad,,,
that is wonderful,,, So it is worth if I rent in Dubai and commute...
of course I am still trying to find the place that would be located in the other side of the city that is closer to the abudabi... (and avoid traffic), my only resource is Google earth.. I have never been in uae...
Do mind suggesting some area names? that would have nice family environment (2 or 3brooms... or even townhouse.... for a family of 4
many thanks again...
Dylan


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello, how long does the commute take?

I'm living in Discovery Gardens and may be driving to Abu Dhabi every day for a bit. I don't know where in AD yet though.

Thanks


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Thank you eyad,,,
> that is wonderful,,, So it is worth if I rent in Dubai and commute...
> of course I am still trying to find the place that would be located in the other side of the city that is closer to the abudabi... (and avoid traffic), my only resource is Google earth.. I have never been in uae...
> Do mind suggesting some area names? that would have nice family environment (2 or 3brooms... or even townhouse.... for a family of 4
> ...


First, remember that it is not only petrol. Your car maintenenace will much more intensive and depending on your car that can be quite expensive. Also the resale value of the car will be reduced. I would say 30 AED per return journey is probably the minimum needed for petrol daily (on average). But if you are getting a big car or a 4x4 then it is more of course. One optoin is that you can car share with some colleagues and save quite a bit of money. 


If you are after a flat then there should be plenty of choice in Dubai Marina/Jumeira Lake Towers/Discovery Gardens, the latter being the nearest to AD. For villas then Springs/Meadows are also convenient areas. Also these areas are good for schools if you have children.I would say a 3 bed house in the Springs or 4 bed in the Meadows would be nice. There is also the Lakes which is a bit more expensive but very nice. All these areas have good facilities for children (swimming pools/play areas).


----------

